
A Productivity Framework for Developers - sharma_pradeep
I am a developer and I always feel that I can increase my productivity.<p>So I am building a desktop app to increase productivity of developers.
Need your suggestions on what features can be added to the app?<p>Share where you waste most of your time while coding. 
What stops you being more productive?
What tools you currently use to increase productivity?<p>#collaboration #opensource #productivity
======
saluki
I think one of the keys is having solid blocks of time, if I have an hour or
two without interruptions I can get a lot done.

It's the stopping and starting, people coming by, checking email, getting a
text message.

I've been using the tab snooze chrome plugin to snooze gmail so it's only in
my tabs every hour or so.

Blocking news and social sites in your hosts file, helps in case you wander
over to a time waster of a URL. Mine redirect to Trello.com to remind me to
focus.

Also listening to up tempo music with few lyrics helps, listening to a track
on repeat can really focus my attention.

I also use the pomodoro method with the Tomato Ticker osx app.

That seems to help focusing on lots of small tasks, if a task is longer than
25 minutes and I'm plugged in I just keep going.

Also sometimes a goal is nice for larger chunks of work, get this knocked out
and then get that game you've been wanting, lunch at your favorite restaurant,
or take the afternoon off etc.

Most of these are handled by various apps but if you could integrate them
together that would be a plus.

~~~
sharma_pradeep
Solid blocks of time, blocking distractions, music, pomodore, rewards for
achieving goals. That sounds a lot insightful. I'm onto integrating the same.
Thanks buddy.

------
ruler88
I'm not exactly sure what you are trying to build, it sounds a little vague.

But I can tell you which application has helped my productivity the most -
Slack. Communication is the biggest roadblock for my developer experience.
Unclear specs, asymmetric expectations, etc. Slack has significantly improved
the ease and speed I can get feedback from teammates / product owners.

~~~
sharma_pradeep
Getting feedback faster certainly helps keep the momentum. I have faced this
problem too. A clear, contextual and faster communication loop helps. Thanks
@ruler88

------
1123581321
My suggestion is to use it to increase the productivity of two people (you,
and perhaps a friend or colleague) and then share your findings.

------
ThomPete
What are you building it in?

~~~
sharma_pradeep
You mean the tech stack?

~~~
ThomPete
yes

~~~
sharma_pradeep
We're writing most of the code in low level language i.e. C++. For building UI
cross platform we have tried electron but not satisfied with it and thinking
on alternatives like JAVAFX or may be QT/GTK+.

